# What's your next phone?



## tmar23 (Jul 9, 2011)

So, my upgrade is almost here. I must admit, thanks to all the devs, I really enjoyed my X. After rooting, flashing roms, and customizing, my X was really a good phone. (I thought it was a bit subpar stock out of the box due to the lag). It will be tough to put the X down, but I can't wait to get some 4g (even though battery life will suffer).

So, I have been doing some research, and I have narrowed it down to 3 phones; Razr Maxx, HTC Rezound, and Nexus. I was all set on the Nexus, but the more I have been reading, the more I have found that the Rezound seems to have a much better camera (from what I have read, haven't got to play with them yet).

Rather than posting in the Nexus, Rezound, or Razr forums and getting everyone's biased opinions on phones they already have, I thought I would post here in hopes to some honest opinions from others that may be in the same position to get a new phone in a few weeks.

I am looking for a phone with the a good camera (not an iphone). I take a lot of pictures of my kids with my phone and i want the best quality photos from one of these three phones. I also would like the battery to last me a day on light to moderate use. These are the two most important things to me, while the others are somewhat less important.

Currently, I think the phone with the best camera is the Rezound. Best battery life has to go to the Razr Maxx. Most everything else would probably go to the Nexus. I do like Motorola, but the Razr does not seem to be getting much support. Though, I expect with these new phones you probably do not have to do much customizing to these phones. Today, I am leaning towards the Rezound.

So, I am asking for others opinions. What will be your next phone and why? Have you read/experienced the camera on any of these phones, and do you have an opinion on which is the best?


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Nexus will have custom rom support for a LONG time. Think of it as the new OG droid.
The Rezound will have decent support for quite some time, I'd assume.
Razr MAXX probably won't be supported as much...as everyone is mostly sick of the encrypted motorola bootloaders.

So I scratched that one off my list.

My upgrade is March 15th (I got the DX on release day!).

So my PLAN so far...is Nexus...or possibly the Galaxy SIII if we get it on Verizon.
The only reason I would choose the SIII is it's quad-core...and I don't want to see 1000 quad-core phones being released while I'm stuck on a dual.
It's definitely a super-hard decision for me.
But the one thing I'm certain of is I will not be going the Moto route again...unless a miracle happens and they start releasing unlockable bootloaders.

So again.
I'm personally torn between the Nexus...and something else.
I'm not sure of what yet.

I do know that if my upgrade comes and I'm still indecisive...I'll gladly wait a couple months to see what hype-beasts are coming down the tubes.


----------



## bimmerfreak0 (Jan 28, 2012)

Jubakuba said:


> Nexus will have custom rom support for a LONG time. Think of it as the new OG droid.
> The Rezound will have decent support for quite some time, I'd assume.
> Razr MAXX probably won't be supported as much...as everyone is mostly sick of the encrypted motorola bootloaders.
> 
> ...


Werd...I got my Droid X on release date also with a March 15th upgrade date. I always hold out to the last minute to upgrade because you never know what else is coming out.

Seems like the Galaxy SIII is the best bet...

My issue with the Rezound, Nexus and Razr MAXX are that the bezels are huge on all of them. Now, I'm not saying that the bezel is a dealbreaker or that I need a screen that literally goes to the edge, but something more manageable and reasonable than what are on the current top 3 phones is needed for me.


----------



## mkarps (Aug 5, 2011)

If you like development choices go with the Nexus. It is unreal how many options there are.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Drocka (Jul 24, 2011)

Nexus is pretty much our Next Gen phone. I would buy that.

but honestly, I'm going to see what *mid 2012* offers before i get nexus.

*Imagine having a phone that has Tegra 3, Quad Core, 1080p video, 13mp Camera, and with NFC! *

Know that's the phone I want 

But for you, if your willing to wait then just *wait* but if your not willing to wait then go with the Nexus.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Get the phone with the most support. Right now that's the Nexus. You could literally spend forever waiting on the next best thing when it comes to technology. The nexus will easily stay future proof through one contract cycle.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Upgrade in Aug, nexus all the way.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

I also have my upgrade on 3/15, looking like the GNex right now, I'm pretty sure it will have the dev following to keep me interested for the longest. HTC phones have atleast in the past always had really poor battery life. I do like Moto phones but unless they unlock their phones I'm done with them. If there is an SIII announcement made and confirmed for VZW I may hold off, mostly for some improved battery tech. I'm still pretty dam happy with my DX and CM7, as soon as EncounterICS is a little more polished for my taste/needs it'll be even better!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## rudyy (Jun 10, 2011)

My upgrade isn't supposed to be until June (bought the DX in October 2010), but for some reason I'm allowed an early upgrade. 
On December 26th, I bought the Galaxy Nexus. Ten days later I returned it because it could not pull in a decent signal in my small community. 
My definition of a decent signal is streaming Google music to and from the 2 golf courses I play. 
We have no 4G, but the DroidX can stream to and from both courses without dropping the signal once. 
The Galaxy Nexus dropped the signal about a dozen times before I made it 10 blocks. There is at least one thread at Galaxy Nexus Forum about the signal problem, so mine wasn't the only one. 
What will I get next? With no 4G until end of 2013? I don't know. 
Right now I use the DroidX one week and an iPhone 4 the next.


----------



## tmar23 (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the input. Maybe the nexus is the better choice over the rezound. I just hope the camera is good, and so is the signal where I live. As for waiting, as a few said, there will always be something better coming. I would rather get the clock rolling for my next upgrade! Who knows what the next two years will bring. Still, the sg iii does look intriguing. Maybe they will announce something in the next few weeks.

Sent from my HTC Flyer P510e using RootzWiki


----------



## rayne58 (Jan 9, 2012)

The nexus has a great camera pictures come out really nice BUT obviously its not as good as the rezound but that is literally its only fault I mean no matter what you are more than able to take pictures of your kids in high resolution with good clarity etc but the nexus will be able to do it about two times as fast as the rezound.


----------



## tmar23 (Jul 9, 2011)

Just found this comparison at another site. (hope its ok to post). Found it interesting. Back to being torn between the Rezound and Nexus. Also, the rezound has some ics roms already, but i don't think they are 100% stable just yet. In the end, I'm sure I can't go wrong with either device. Decisions, decisions.

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-news/190513-comparison-samsung-galaxy-nexus-vs-htc-rezound.html


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

rudyy said:


> Right now I use the DroidX one week and an iPhone 4 the next.


Eeewew.. You said iPhone!









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## alphabets (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm hoping for the galaxy note on big red!!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## rudyy (Jun 10, 2011)

PappaFloyd said:


> Eeewew.. You said iPhone!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


It's a nice phone, made much nicer after jailbreaking. A little delicate due to the glass back. It allows me to learn another OS; not that I know much about anything. 
Oh, I have no point.


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

We have a bunch of unused upgrades but I just can't justify one when my dx with cm7gb does everything I could ask for aside from 4g. Battery life is big for me so if I were to upgrade I would want something good. From what I've read the nexus doesn't have the new radios so the 4g still sucks the battery and whats the point of 4g if its never on. If the sg3 comes to Verizon and has an efficient quadcore, new radios, big screen, and CM support then I'll probably get it a little after release. I don't think I could live without the customization of CM now.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't know what phone I'm planning to get next. I don't get an upgrade until Jan. 2013. However, I'm waiting for more updates regarding kexec on the Bionic right now. embeem has managed to load an unsigned kernel on XDA, so that may be a start of custom kernels. But I'll have to watch closely since I was disappointed with the RAZR news in regards to the bootloader status. If it turns out to be true, the Bionic is my next upgrade for sure. I'm not a fan of the Galaxy Nexus, believe it or not. Hearing constantly of bad radio reception is turning me away from it. Also, the non-removable SD storage, or any sort of SD slot is a turn-off for me. Sure, it has 32 GB of space, but what if it corrupts and can't be formatted/read? I'm not turning the entire phone in just to get it replaced. Its a nice phone, I give it that, but those two mean quite a bit for me.

Samsung doesn't have the best track record of quality products, and I know a few people who can vouch on that. HTC isn't a bad choice, but their practices on other networks (I know it doesn't affect Verizon, but the fact that they have done it is a clear indication to me) sways me away from them big time. Motorola has a decent track record of quality products IMO, strip out Blur and I'm good to go despite a locked bootloader. I'd take quality products over more customization, but that's just where I put my money right now.


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

rudyy said:


> It's a nice phone, made much nicer after jailbreaking. A little delicate due to the glass back. It allows me to learn another OS; not that I know much about anything.
> Oh, I have no point.


 hah


----------



## chiruscan (Oct 25, 2011)

The Razr Maxx is the one with the slim 3500 Mah battery istn it?


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

This might change my mind : http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/01/29/motorola-announces-developer-edition-razr-with-unlockable-bootloader-headed-to-europe-with-a-u-s-version-to-come/

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

bobAbooey said:


> This might change my mind : http://www.androidpo...ersion-to-come/
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


I saw that earlier tonight, does sound good. I do like Moto, it would matter how the dev's took to it, they're really one of my biggest selling points when getting a new phone now.

Edit: And hasn't Moto pulled this one before and not come through?


----------



## fat12yearold (Jan 8, 2012)

I am disappointed in the specs of the Nexus but I will probably be getting it, I won't get another moto phone cause there cameras are total shit (been shit for years).

I don't like the whole HTC sense.

I'm pissed tho, everyone I know could upgrade there phone like 5 months before there update day and I'm stuck having to wait till march.


----------



## Drocka (Jul 24, 2011)

tmar23 said:


> Just found this comparison at another site. (hope its ok to post). Found it interesting. Back to being torn between the Rezound and Nexus. Also, the rezound has some ics roms already, but i don't think they are 100% stable just yet. In the end, I'm sure I can't go wrong with either device. Decisions, decisions.
> 
> http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-news/190513-comparison-samsung-galaxy-nexus-vs-htc-rezound.html


You should get the rezound. It comes with Dr.Dre beats 
Plus it seems you like the rezound alot since you talk about it more 
Judging by your past post I say get the Rezound but if you really want the better phone, check both of the phones quadrant scores


----------



## gflam (Aug 27, 2011)

Currently rocking an evo 3d but hoping to pick up a gnex soon since I'll be helping develop sourcery rom for it then hope to get a transformer prime since I really want a tab then something quad core for my actual phone lol I have a long list but those are what I hope to get this year 

Sent from my evo 3d at 1.8ghz


----------



## mikejs78 (Jun 7, 2011)

Get the Nexus. Try it out for a week or two. If the camera / signal are a deal breaker, return before your 15 days are up and get the Rezound.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## deercreek (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm eligible for an upgrade 3/16, but I'm not sure when I'll actually get a new phone. I'm still happy with my Droid X.

I don't think I'd get a Nexus because of the lack of an SD card slot. If I had to get something today, the Rezound is looking pretty good. I'm probably going to wait awhile and see what else comes out.


----------



## gflam (Aug 27, 2011)

deercreek said:


> I'm eligible for an upgrade 3/16, but I'm not sure when I'll actually get a new phone. I'm still happy with my Droid X.
> 
> I don't think I'd get a Nexus because of the lack of an SD card slot. If I had to get something today, the Rezound is looking pretty good. I'm probably going to wait awhile and see what else comes out.


I dunno that lack of sd would be a deal breaker in my opinion cause you can get 32gbs on it which is the most you can put in an Android phone via sd so you only really could lose the on board storage of the phone which is then gonna put a regular android phone at 33gbs total

Sent from my evo 3d at 1.8ghz


----------



## deercreek (Aug 8, 2011)

I just feel like it's easier to do a backup if I can remove the micro SD and pop it into my PC. Plus if I'm ever in a pinch and need data transferred to one of my other SD using devices, I can use my phone. I like the idea of being able to take my 32GB micro SD card out, pop it into a new phone, and have everything I need right there.

It's funny because I didn't like the idea of an essential part of the storage being on micro SD when I first got my phone. Now that I've gotten used to it, I wouldn't want to give it up.


----------



## gflam (Aug 27, 2011)

deercreek said:


> I just feel like it's easier to do a backup if I can remove the micro SD and pop it into my PC. Plus if I'm ever in a pinch and need data transferred to one of my other SD using devices, I can use my phone. I like the idea of being able to take my 32GB micro SD card out, pop it into a new phone, and have everything I need right there.
> 
> It's funny because I didn't like the idea of an essential part of the storage being on micro SD when I first got my phone. Now that I've gotten used to it, I wouldn't want to give it up.


Alright guess you got me there with transferring it quickly to another device ha

Sent from my evo 3d at 1.8ghz


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

bimmerfreak0 said:


> Werd...I got my Droid X on release date also with a March 15th upgrade date. I always hold out to the last minute to upgrade because you never know what else is coming out.
> 
> Seems like the Galaxy SIII is the best bet...
> 
> My issue with the Rezound, Nexus and Razr MAXX are that the bezels are huge on all of them. Now, I'm not saying that the bezel is a dealbreaker or that I need a screen that literally goes to the edge, but something more manageable and reasonable than what are on the current top 3 phones is needed for me.


I too got my DX on launch date and it was my first Droid phone. I love it and will keep it in working order long after I upgrade. I'm looking for the Samsung Galaxy S3 or the Galaxy Note (possibly Journal if it comes to Verizon). I've seen the RAZR in the wild and though nice, I'm done with encrypted bootloaders.

The Nexus doesn't have a very good camera. Kind of a let down IMO. The Rezound is a better buy though not pure google.


----------



## tmar23 (Jul 9, 2011)

Drocka said:


> You should get the rezound. It comes with Dr.Dre beats
> Plus it seems you like the rezound alot since you talk about it more
> Judging by your past post I say get the Rezound but if you really want the better phone, check both of the phones quadrant scores


I have to admit, I am leaning towards the rezound right now. I am a bit surprised that not many people have considered it. It seems like a great phone (to me anyway). I am torn cuz I also like the openness/customizability of the Nexus. Plus, it is a bigger screen, which I really like since i surf the net quite a bit on my phone. I had kind of already dismissed the Razr, but may have to reconsider if they unlock the bootloader for the dev phone someone mentioned. THough, it would need serious support for me to consider. I still have 2 weeks to decide. If it were today, I would probably try the rezound for 2 weeks and see how i liked it. My friend has a nexus, and it is a great phone, and I have played with it a bit and I do like it. He has no complaints. Plus, it will get a lot of support for the next year or two. Why can't verizon let me get BOTH to test out for 2 weeks. That would make it an easier decision!


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm actually pacing back and fourth on this subject still (as explained in post 2 here)...
But there is rumor (droid-life.com) of a new GNex with updated GPU/CPU.
The GNex GPU (and potential quad-cores coming up) is the only thing that has made me NOT want the phone...
So now I'm anxious to see if this new Nexus comes to Big Red or not.

I'm NOT getting the Rezound.
Great Camera.
Awesome hardware all around.
BUT...have you creeped the Nex's Dev forum?
Wow.
Kernel kernel kernel kernel ROM ROM ROM ROM ROM ROM.
For a flash-a-holic like myself...I LOVE seeing that.
LOVE <3.

Also the fact that the GNex will be updated to Jelly Bean (or whatever) Klondike (or whatever) Lemon Drop (or whatever) and beyond...
As long as the hardware can tolerate...it will be updated.

Other phones?
(Including phones that have yet to be released...quad-core...whatever)
Not so much.
Developers will dwindle significantly after year one.

I've vowed on NEVER MOTO.
And by that I meant...follow the devs.
And the devs have/will choose the nexus.
I'm leaning heavily on the nexus. Very heavily.
Especially if this rumored Nexus re-hash is released in the next month/two.
But if by some miracle of god...a super schmexy quad-core unlockable dev-followed device is released by March 15th...
Maybe. Maybe.


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

OP, Sony phones have the best cameras by far.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

My mother has the rezound. It's a pretty cool phone. If you don't plan on rooting it though then stay far away from it. The bloat on that thing is beyond ridiculous. I love my nexus and haven't had a single complaint. Don't expect a nexus rehash for Verizon either. It is supposedly going to sprint if it is real.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## tmar23 (Jul 9, 2011)

I do plan to root my next phone. 
Also hadn't looked at any Sony phones, just been focused on the rezound or nexus. Though the Samsung siii may be released on Mar. 15, which may complicate my decision. Still have have two weeks to decide. Nfc and dev support is a big plus for nexus (though I think you can add Nfc via sd card to rezound)

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyDsntKnow (Feb 3, 2012)

My next phone? I am military and about to start flying all over the place as a flying mechanic (Flying Crew Chief) for at least a year so I will be going the dark horse route and... yep Droid 3. It has everything I want/require in a phone right now. Fully QWERTY slider, dual core, dev support is decent enough, and most importantly, it is a fully global unlockable phone that I can just pop any SIM card into and go. Yeah specs are meh but more than enough, plus I am getting it on a "ghost line" and my mainline upgrade will kick in in August so I can see where I want to go then, if anywhere. I might just save my upgrade even with the Droid 4 about to be released.

Also, I know the hate on Motorola for the locked down bootloaders on most phones. The Photon guys over on Sprint got a gift with that phone having an unlocked bootloader (or the guy who hacked it was just amazing, I'm not sure which) but besides that, Motorola consistently has way higher quality products as far as build and the accessories are way better as well. I have not seen any car or desktop docks that come close to Moto's. I like to have a case on my phone since it gets knocked around in the pockets of my work coveralls alot plus I just don't want to deal with a broken phone because I accidentally dropped it a few feet onto asphalt or some such. No other manufacturer even seems to have an afterthought to make their docking stations usable to the mass of people who use cases. I would say 8 out of 10 people I know with smartphones have them in cases. I had an Epic 4G flashed to boost mobile that I used for a few months and I HATED the aftermarket clamp car dock I had to use with that phone, it was a pain to plug in and get level/setup etc... vs one handing the DX into the DX car dock. The Moto docks for the DX and D3 have removable inserts for all the people who use cases. I had to modify my DX dock a little with a dremel to make it work with my case but it took about 2 minutes and I was able to keep using my case.

With that said, if I did not need a global phone and did not have a DX with the call volume issue (my Epic is 100% louder on calls and I can actually hear people when I'm working outside or when the jet I'm working on has its systems running) I would probably save my upgrade. Even the call volume is not THAT bad and I use speakerphone alot anyway... My DX is plenty fast on Liberty clocked to 1.35GHZ low voltage and I know the MIUI guys claim theirs are even faster. It does everything I want it to do, still runs all the apps/games/software I throw at it, dev support is STILL there as about a zillion people got a DX as their last upgrade and I honestly don't see the big deal of any of the new slab phones if you are not in a 4G zone. Even if you are, the first gen 4G radios are ass and the signal is notorious for dropping. This is another reason I am not worried about getting a D3 for at least the next year. My wife is getting a D3 for her upgrade at the same time I use my ghost line upgrade as well and it will serve her perfectly well for the next cycle as she does not care one bit about anything but it running smoothly, having at least an 8MP camera and having a physical keyboard. Thought about the Strat for her but she wants a phone with a camera that takes pics like my DX does and I know from having the Epic that the picture quality is not even close even though it does shoot them faster.

Wow, long first post, good thing I type really fast lol. But yeah think about upgrading and if you really don't have to then don't. The DX is still a really good phone with good dev support, a ton of accessories and I have NEVER had any connection issues with mine. I can stream music all day over 3G with 0 issues and with the correct tweaks it is just as snappy as the brand new phones releasing right now. Someone else here mentioned quadrant scores and I will say they mean precisely dick. Linpack is a little more accurate but still meaningless vs what your eyes tell you. I can run a program on my DX to achieve ridonkulous quadrant scores but as far as actual performance it will make 0 difference. I can tell you I would not get a Nexus due to not having a removable SD card and would run like hell from anything without a removable battery as well.


----------



## Zillamania (Oct 6, 2011)

next phone i get will be unlocked, hate that specs mean nothing bc it can' t reach its full potential because it is locked. hey Motorola no one wants moto apps and they just waste space and slow the phone down, and vzw no one wants those apps eaither. after all of that you have a phone that is slow and garbage.

i hope to see ics on a current phone other than the Gnex but that is a longshot. thanks Google you are so slow and you make the testing take so long that if i see ics on a current phone it will be a mirical.


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't think anyone should get their hopes up on a GSIII anytime soon. It took a LONG time for the SII to get to the states.

sent from a Cyan DROIDX. 1/28 with JBM.


----------



## tmar23 (Jul 9, 2011)

does anyone know if a miui rom is available for the nexus? i see they are working on one for the rezound, but i did not see one for the nexus. i know some do not like miui, but i like the customization after i put go launcher on it. that will probably be my goto rom from now on. i was a flashaholic until i found miui, but after flashing miui on the x i havent left.

Sent from my HTC Flyer P510e using Tapatalk


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

tmar23 said:


> does anyone know if a miui rom is available for the nexus? i see they are working on one for the rezound, but i did not see one for the nexus. i know some do not like miui, but i like the customization after i put go launcher on it. that will probably be my goto rom from now on. i was a flashaholic until i found miui, but after flashing miui on the x i havent left.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P510e using Tapatalk


It will be. There are a few nexus s ports currently and hopefully it will be officially supported soon . There will be evem more since miui is going open source.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## tmar23 (Jul 9, 2011)

Anyone interested in the galaxy note (or journal on verizon?) From the little research I have done, it looks pretty impressive. Though, it is a BIG screen. From the video reviews, it looks like a solid choice. Anyone interested in this phone?


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

^^^

I am. It looked great in the commercial. Just not sure how much dev support it will get.


----------



## shaviman (Oct 8, 2011)

Well.. my update date is so far away .. january 2013 .. i think there will be a lot of tegra 3 new phones to choice.. in your side.. i will chose an htc device but probably not a rezound, maybe you can wait for the first tegra 3 htc device..

Htc devices has the best camera hardware than all android phones.. motorola is really shit in camera and well.. bootloaders.

Samsung... i wont buy a samsung device because i feel them very similar to an iphone.. and that makeme sik. And the camara isnt better than htc's ...

In battery life i think htc has a very good balance in performance/battery. Newest phones are great and the excelent desition of unlock bootloader makes htc my only option for upgrade my droid x...

And do not forget that the Sense UI is the best by far.

Enviado desde mi DROIDX usando Tapatalk


----------

